# Handige links

## voidzero

Hier zijn een aantal handige FAQs en URLs die misschien uitkomst kunnen bieden. Stuur me een private message als ik nog meer urls moet toevoegen.

X Tip: Er is ook een Nederlands IRCkanaal: irc.freenode.org - #gentoo-nl .

Thanks voor de tip Niek

Gentoo Forums FAQ

Freshmeat - Programma's, FAQ's en meer. (Engels)

http://nl.linux.org - Nederlandstalige Linux site met informatie en documentatie.

Op populair verzoek: nu zelf te posten in deze thread  :Smile: 

----------

## biroed

http://www.userlocal.com eigenlijk voor Slackware, maar met een goede security sectie. (Engels)

Gebruik deze link voor als er problemen met de URL zijn.

MODERATOR GARO:

Oorspronkelijk stonden een beetje verder in deze thread nog 2 berichten over de bereikbaarheid van deze site. Ik heb deze gewist om de thread niet te "vervuilen". Indien de eerste link in dit bericht dus niet werkt, gebruik dan de 2de.Last edited by biroed on Wed Oct 02, 2002 6:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Messiah

Als je met wine aan de slag gaat is deze niet te missen:

http://franksworld.net/wine/ (Engels)

----------

## water

http://www.nedlinux.nl/~bart/?page=0

Firewall

Parino

LiLo

Python

Software

----------

## alberstom

het forum van www.tweakers.net

http://gathering.tweakers.net

er is een apart forum voor nwos (non windows operateting systems)  :Wink: 

weet trouwens nie of ik het goed schrijf   :Embarassed: 

verder is het forum van tweakers ook voor veel andere dingen die met computers te maken hebben erg leerzaam en leuk

en nog een link www.linux-nl.cx

----------

## water

Voor al uw GCC flags in Gentoo:

http://www.freehackers.org/gentoo/gccflags/ (Engels)

----------

## Matje

http://www.linux.be

http://www.gentoo.org/news/be/gwn/current.xml

MODERATOR GARO:

De laatste link is de Nederlandstalige versie van de Gentoo Weekly Newsletter, spijtig genoeg loopt de vertaling wat achter (op 11/3 zag ik de versie van 10/2). Indien u de nieuwste versie wilt zien (In het Engels) ga dan naar http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/current.xml en voor het (Engelse) archief te zien kunt u best naar http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/gwn.xml gaan.

----------

## Alcuin

http://www.linuxiso.org (Engels)

Op zich niet heel boeiende site maar wel handig als je eens een andere distro wil grabben.

----------

## garo

Een thread van het Documentation, Tips & Tricks forum met nog wat handige links. (Allemaal Engels)

Het Linux handboek van LinuxBelgium.net

Een mooie site met veel linux info

----------

## yngwin

http://www.nedlinux.nl/modules/doc/index.php

http://forum.nedlinux.nl

----------

## biglebowski

Hoe een lokaal mail systeem opzetten ?

zeer goeie link waarmee je procmail, postfix, fetchmail, courier-imap en spamassisin op minder dan 30' werkend krijgt op een gentoo box, maar denk dat het meeste ook geldt voor andere distro's...  

PS als mensen nog goede links weten voor het opzetten van een postfix/sendmail met imap gelieve hier es een linkje te plaatsen

----------

## persia

hallo jongens ik ben nieuw op dit forum en vrij nieuw met (linux) gentoo

Hier is een leuke voor beginners: http://linux.box.sk/

groeten

----------

## snakeeye

deze link heb ik gebruikt voor het opzetten van een mailserver met exim, virus scanner en spamfilter.

http://www.sng.ecs.soton.ac.uk/mailscanner/

----------

## fuge

http://gentoo-wiki.com & nederlandse versie http://nl.gentoo-wiki.com (veel minder informatie op nederlands versie)

----------

## Stefan de Groot

LinuxWiki is de Nederlandstalige online Linux encyclopedie!

Deze wiki is momenteel nog in de opbouwfase, maar groeit zienderogen. Met wat extra hulp zal de encyclopedie nog sneller compleet zijn.   :Smile: 

----------

## Po0ky

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Portage_Overlay_Listing

Dan heb je ze allemaal in 1 slag  :Smile: 

----------

## blommethomas

er is ook een IRC kanaal voor de gentoo-gebruikers in België:

#gentoo-be

----------

## Sub Zero

 *blommethomas wrote:*   

> er is ook een IRC kanaal voor de gentoo-gebruikers in België:
> 
> #gentoo-be

 

Welk netwerk dan?  :Smile: 

Quakenet? Undernet? Kreynet? IRCnet ? Misschien dat ik er mijn irssi ook wel kom parkeren  :Wink: 

----------

## blommethomas

server: irc.freenode.net

kanaal: #gentoo-be

er is wel niet zo heel veel activiteit maar wat niet is kan nog komen hé

----------

